# hypo lavender morphs



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

has anyone any idea what might happen if i crossed the following


ghost corn x hypo lavender
ultramel corn x hypo lavender

ghost corn x lavender het hypo
ultramel x lavender het hypo

thanks guys


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you are best to put ultra to anything with amel in it.. you get better results.
ultramel lavenders are awesome


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> you are best to put ultra to anything with amel in it.. you get better results.
> ultramel lavenders are awesome


oooo

right sooooo

how do i produce an ultramel lavender..

does the lavender need to be het amel??

GAH

i hate how confused i get...


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> ghost corn x hypo lavender


That would give hypo het anery and lav


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> ghost corn x lavender het hypo


That would give:

50% normals het ghost and lavender
50% hypo het anery and lavender


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sparkle said:


> oooo
> 
> right sooooo
> 
> ...


If you wanted Ultramel Lavenders I'd be inclined to cross:

Ultramel het Lavender X Opal

Then you should get

25% Amel het lavender
25% Opal
25% Ultramel het lavender
25% Ultramel Lavender

For the best chance of ultramels you're best putting an ultramel to a visual amel-based animal... oh, and to get your Ultramel het Lavender... cross an Ultramel to an Opal and keep the ultramel offspring.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If you wanted Ultramel Lavenders I'd be inclined to cross:
> 
> Ultramel het Lavender X Opal
> 
> ...


so ...what would we get if we done ultramel x hypo lav het opal and ultramel x lav het opal....curious :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

twodogs said:


> so ...what would we get if we done ultramel x hypo lav het opal and ultramel x lav het opal....curious :lol2:


lol, you tart


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ultramel X hypo lav het opal =*
50% normal het hypo, lavender and possible het EITHER amel OR ultra
25% amel het hypo, lavender but NOT ultra
25% ultramel het hypo, lavender

*Ultramel X Lavender het opal =*
50% normal het lavender, possible het EITHER amel OR ultra
25% amel het lavender
25% ultramel het lavender


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, you tart


just asking lol


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, you tart





Ssthisto said:


> *Ultramel X hypo lav het opal =*
> 50% normal het hypo, lavender and possible het EITHER amel OR ultra
> 25% amel het hypo, lavender but NOT ultra
> 25% ultramel het hypo, lavender
> ...


 

didnt tell me that mate lol could be a keeper then :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

blame it on someone else ...just saw the thread and started thinking for a change :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

long way to go to get ultramel lavs :smile:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

and a lot of babies to keep:lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, you tart


:lol2: i can see me "borrowing" him again :lol2: still its a bloody long haul for ultramel lavs,good luck mate


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

may take a couple of years dude:no1::lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> may take a couple of years dude:no1::lol2:


 
well worth the wait though :no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> well worth the wait though :no1:


yeah, come on, hurry up, you got people waiting for them now:lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, come on, hurry up, you got people waiting for them now:lol2:


:lol2: patience is a virtue :lol2:


----------

